# President Bush's Mountain Bike Ride(pic+story)



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

Pretty cool little article about Bush and mountain biking on his ranch. I know a guy who rode with him last fall at Camp David and Bush can crank out a steady 22mph average on pavement.

I know the guy who wrote the article below from the World Mountain Bike 24 Hour Solo Championships.

https://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2005-08-13-bush-bike_x.htm










One rule for Peloton One: Don't pass the president

By Sal Ruibal, USA TODAY
CRAWFORD, Texas ? The most powerful man in the world is also a heck of a mountain bike rider.

President Bush rides his bike with a group of journalists at the Bush ranch in Crawford, Texas, on Saturday. 
White House photo by Eric Draper

And that has nothing to do with the fact that he's followed on his rides by a military attaché*·ith the secret codes for unleashing nuclear Armageddon.

President Bush invited me and a few other reporters for a mountain bike ride on his 1,600-acre Texas ranch Saturday. His escapades on the bike have been well-documented: an over-the-handlebars crash here at the ranch and a wet-pavement wipeout in Scotland that injured a pedestrian policeman.

But the truth about this 59-year-old mountain biker is that the man can really ride. Over the course of a two-hour Tour de Crawford, Bush humbled every rider in Peloton One with a strong and steady pace over scorching hot paved roads, muddy creek crossings, energy-sapping tall grass and steep climbs on loose and crumbling rock.

"This is not a race," he insisted at the start of the ride. "This is a chance for me to show you a little slice of heaven, as far as I'm concerned."

But there is one rule: Don't pass the president.

No problem. Keeping up with Bush ? whose fitness level has been rated as being in the top 1% of men his age ? was as difficult as any race I've entered. I started out riding next to him at the beginning of the ride, but when we left the dirt trails and hit the rolling asphalt, the pace accelerated to more than 20 mph, which is pretty good for road bikes but absolutely blazing for heavier, knobby-tired mountain bikes. And did I mention that the only factor mitigating the mid-80s temperatures was a very strong headwind?

"I like speed," Bush said. "There's something exhilarating about heading down a hill at 35 mph on a mountain bike ? or trying to grind up a hill at 9 mph."

The president does prefer the speed zones to the technically difficult traverses up and over loose limestone and mud, but his abilities in that area are increasing rapidly. He began riding just two years ago when a knee injury ended his running routine, but his skills are already quite advanced. He recently began using so-called "clipless pedals" that attach a rider's bike shoes to the pedals with a mechanical system similar to ski bindings. The downside is a steep learning curve that can be brutal when the rider can't release out of the pedals.

"They told me that I could be 15% more efficient with them," he said. "I was a little nervous at first ? you know, kind of being stuck to the pedals made me worried, since I had fallen before."

Despite the seemingly flat Central Texas terrain, the president took Peloton One on a very scenic route that included a secluded waterfall and eight creek crossings. He seemed to take particular delight in announcing his pet names for each spot. Achilles' Hill, for example, is a rugged ascent where he once crashed and gashed the back of his ankle on his bike's chain rings.

"There's a great sense of exhilaration," he says. "Running up one of these is fine, but nothing like riding a bike up. It is fun. It brings out the child in you. I think it's OK for a 59-year-old guy to still seek that youth, chase that fountain of youth. And I hope to be mountain biking for a long time."

President Bush poses with USA TODAY reporter Sal Ruibal at a waterfall during their two-hour ride.

He didn't crash this trip, but a few reporters ? not this one ? hit the dirt. In mountain biking, crashing is not a negative, it is part of the experience and fodder for post-ride stories.

By the time sweat-soaked and mud-spattered Peloton One made its way to the finish area, we were ready for the ride to be over. In true mountain biker fashion, we guzzled water and shared tales from the ride.

The president pulled out a cardboard box and passed out Peloton One bike socks to the participants, then posed with each rider for the official White House photographer.

He has a habit of giving pet names to associates, but today he referred to himself as "Bike Guy." It is clearly an identification that has great meaning for him.

"For me, this is a chance to feel like I'm outside the bubble," he said. "Whether it be here in Crawford, or Quantico, where we ride, or at Camp David or at Beltsville, Maryland ? I get the sense of freedom."


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I dont agree with him much, but for once, it appears that I've found some common ground with him. Good article


----------



## Seattlechronic (Apr 8, 2005)

dompedro3 said:


> I dont agree with him much, but for once, it appears that I've found some common ground with him. Good article


Likewise...

Eric


----------



## KuNgFuDeViL (Jul 25, 2004)

Pretty good article. I don't agree with him politically at all either, but I would bike with him anyday. Aren't they suppose to have a beer after the ride, not guzzle water? Re-hydration is for pansies


----------



## Becky Thatcher (May 18, 2004)

*Passion Forum*



apacherider said:


> Pretty cool little article about Bush and mountain biking...
> 
> "...today he referred to himself as "Bike Guy." It is clearly an identification that has great meaning for him.
> 
> "For me, this is a chance to feel like I'm outside the bubble," he said. "Whether it be here in Crawford, or Quantico, where we ride, or at Camp David or at Beltsville, Maryland ? I get the sense of freedom.""


Since this is the Passion Forum not the Political Forum I will just say that any guy who takes up mountain biking at the age of 57(?) and rides as aggressively as Dubyah is inspiring to me.

The guy's ranch is about 4 hours from me and I want a pair of those socks.

Later


----------



## B-Sak (Aug 5, 2005)

Becky Thatcher said:


> Since this is the Passion Forum not the Political Forum I will just say that any guy who takes up mountain biking at the age of 57(?) and rides as aggressively as Dubyah is inspiring to me.
> 
> The guy's ranch is about 4 hours from me and I want a pair of those socks.
> 
> Later


Agreed i def. can respect that.


----------



## mwcet8k (Jun 17, 2004)

Great article. Sounds like he's genuinely developed passion for mountain biking. As the article mentioned, riding in central Texas during the summer definitely is not for lightweights.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

*I'm dubious on dubya*



apacherider said:


> "I like speed," Bush said. "There's something exhilarating about heading down a hill at 35 mph on a mountain bike ? or trying to grind up a hill at 9 mph."


He should carry a computer for a reality check. If he said downhill in 25 and uphill in 7 I might have believed him. Either that or he must really like the challenges of rolling on pavement.

He may be in the top 1% of fitness for his age and he may be an agressive mountain biker but if he wanted to go riding with me I'd make arrangements to meet him and then not show up.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

*Crawford Wilderness Proposal*

I would like to submit a proposal to turn over the Crawford Ranch to Wilderness Land, and of course make it complete with biking restrictions. Then GW will know what it is like to really be a mountain biker.

www.savecrawford.com


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Its impressive hes in such great shape, those daily 2 hour mid day workout sessions must really be working....grumble...


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

that shirt has to go


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

kev0153 said:


> that shirt has to go


It's a Pearl Izumi Mountain Bike Shirt which I think is perfect for mountain biking if you have other stuff going on besides riding. It has the reinforced shoulders that are in a tough black fabric, designed so that a camelback does not leave sweat stains or dirt marks.










I own a shirt just like it.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*He should*

Have rode his bike down to that group of protesters outside his ranch. That would be cool, the president pulling up with his mtb group to meet with the mothers of the fallen soldiers. Oh well, Guess that might be too much.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Ok?..


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

dompedro3 said:


> I dont agree with him much, but for once, it appears that I've found some common ground with him. Good article


Ditto. I just love the people who go out of their way to bring up his crashes - as if they never happen to us.


----------



## mwcet8k (Jun 17, 2004)

Exactly. And if he never crashed those same people would say he's not a real mountain biker.


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

*Lol!*



TwistedCrank said:


> He may be in the top 1% of fitness for his age and he may be an agressive mountain biker but if he wanted to go riding with me I'd make arrangements to meet him and then not show up.


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

*I'd like to take him on an urban ride in Iraq*

He could wear a purpose built kevlar Pearl Izumi Mountain Bike Shirt with a fluro target on it. Hell I'd probably be gunned down as well but I'd die a hero.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

He'll only be a real mt. biker when he opens up Wilderness to Mt. Bikes.....


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Becky Thatcher said:


> Since this is the Passion Forum not the Political Forum I will just say that any guy who takes up mountain biking at the age of 57(?) and rides as aggressively as Dubyah is inspiring to me.
> 
> The guy's ranch is about 4 hours from me and I want a pair of those socks.
> 
> Later


I think Mr. President should host a mtbr.com Gathering and swag some of them socks. I'd make the trip from Kaw-lee-foe-nea for a pair of those.

.


----------



## toad (Jan 29, 2004)

> He should carry a computer for a reality check. If he said downhill in 25 and uphill in 7 I might have believed him. Either that or he must really like the challenges of rolling on pavement.


Maybe hes just fast? I have easily hit 35 and then some going down some mountain fire roads, checked it with my GPS, and thats without a big ring. I actually really liked the article and what he said about mountain bikes. I think it is great that hes got the passion, hopefully some kids will read this and try it out.

I still dont like his policies, but at least something good goin' on.


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

Maybe we get him to ride at Aggie the next time he's in Kennebunkport.


----------



## SeanL (May 4, 2005)

Major props to the President, and anyone, who takes up the sport later in life like that.


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

In a French news article on August 14, Lance Armstrong says that he will go mountain biking with the President next Saturday on the Crawford ranch, his thoughts:



> Next Saturday I'm going to Crawford to ride mountain bikes with the president," he said. "Now that the president doesn't run anymore, he rides his mountain bike - fanatically. I mean, people wonder why he stays at the ranch so long. It might be the mountain bike trails he has there," said Armstrong. "I know people that have ridden with him. And I can tell you, he's one competitive dude."


Hopefully someone will do a write up of it or take some pics at least. Lance can ride a mountain bike fairly well. From the races that I have raced him in at Fort Hood and the Dirt Du he always pushes to the front early on but pays the price in the technical sections. He has huge bloody wipeouts. I have some pics lying around somewhere of a dirty bloodied Lance circa 1999ish.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Good on him for getting out there and riding. I don't agree politically with him at all, but it's always good to see people mountain biking, whoever they are.

One thing though... with all the political power he has, and the passion for biking, he could at least bring some advocacy issues to the table when he's not too busy starting wars or drilling holes in the Arctic. I'd like to see him seriously address the Wilderness issue and provide more funding for national programmes to promote cycling as an alternative form of transportation. Oh well, baby steps I guess 

- Jen.


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Good Idea!*



E ! said:


> Have rode his bike down to that group of protesters outside his ranch. That would be cool, the president pulling up with his mtb group to meet with the mothers of the fallen soldiers. Oh well, Guess that might be too much.


I think that is a great idea!

I also think that at the next G8 summit or summit with other world leaders both friend and foe, George should host a Ride For Peace!
That would be something!
World Peace Through Mountain Biking!
Brian
It Could Happen...


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

*So what does he ride?*

I can't believe that no one has asked what kind of bike he was riding. Does anyone know?


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*He rides a Fuel*



Pinch said:


> I can't believe that no one has asked what kind of bike he was riding. Does anyone know?


There are pics of it somewhere in the Passion forum.

Bob


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

i still hate him...


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

apacherider said:


> In a French news article on August 14, Lance Armstrong says that he will go mountain biking with the President next Saturday on the Crawford ranch, his thoughts:
> 
> " It might be the mountain bike trails he has there," said Armstrong. "I know people that have ridden with him. And I can tell you, he's one competitive dude."
> 
> Hopefully someone will do a write up of it or take some pics at least. Lance can ride a mountain bike fairly well.


I saw part of that interview.... the follow-up question to Lance was: "Do you think he (dubya) can take you?"
Lance just stared back for a second or two..... "No".


----------



## el Turtlehead (Dec 31, 2003)

*That jersey rules!*

I was impressed with Dubya's fashion sense. It's a throwback to the mid-90s Swobo craze.



apacherider said:


> It's a Pearl Izumi Mountain Bike Shirt which I think is perfect for mountain biking if you have other stuff going on besides riding. It has the reinforced shoulders that are in a tough black fabric, designed so that a camelback does not leave sweat stains or dirt marks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

well, whadayaknow, Bush rides a Trek along with is secret service agents. He currently rides a Fuel 98 that was customized for him and his agents.


----------



## DSR (Dec 30, 2003)

There's also a good Dirt Rag article on the wilderness issue and it starts off with the fact that W was riding (illegally) in a MD wilderness area when there was that Cessna scare in DC. With his mtb passion, hopefully IMBA can at least get an audience with him. At least make him aware of the challenges that us non heads of state face. S


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pure Propaganda...*

Designed to give the illusion of a youthful strong leader rather than the slack-jawed moron that was elected to be president.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*He salutes us.*

^^^^^^


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Timmy said:


> Designed to give the illusion of a youthful strong leader rather than the slack-jawed moron that was elected to be president.


No no you don't understand.

See......he likes ice cream.

I like ice cream. How bout that?

Even if he is a murderous, profiteering *******, we have something in common......that's just so swell.......dontcha think?

I wonder if he watches movies..........cuz you know........I watch movies.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

apacherider said:


> Pretty cool little article about Bush and mountain biking on his ranch. I know a guy who rode with him last fall at Camp David and Bush can crank out a steady 22mph average on pavement.
> "


Awesome story. I admire the President that despite all his detractors he does what is his passion and still leads the greatest nation on Gods green earth. I would be honored to take him out on a local ride anytime. Way to go W.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Have you enlisted yet?*



zon said:


> Salutes you maybe. Not very good Photoshop edits either.


Come on, support the troops.

So you just declared these photoshopped? Good try. But you're wrong.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Gregg K said:


> He salutes us


 Salutes you maybe. Not very good Photoshop edits either.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*dupe*

duplicate post


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

zon said:


> Awesome story. I admire the President that despite all his detractors he does what is his passion and still leads the greatest nation on Gods green earth. I would be honored to take him out on a local ride anytime. Way to go W.


Up until now the politics has tastefully been left out of this thread. My guess is that is about to end. Ok, I'll start (and go for the obvious). Yea that's great that his mountainbiking is getting so good, and he has all this time to practice his skills....but, ummmm...shouldn't he be running a country?

I want a 5 week vacation


----------



## SuperChicken (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm impressed that President Bush can ride the way he can at his age.

And as for politics, keep 'em out of here, its not a "lets trash Bush free 4 all forum"
Whether you like him or not has nothing to do with mountain biking.


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

Thats kinda cool that our commander in chief flips people off. I still don't like him though.


----------



## blackbox (Jun 25, 2005)

Agree with his politics or not, its pretty cool that our president has a passion for mountain biking.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

so...does this mean hes entering the red bull rampage....................that would be (sic)...........


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hahaha.*



SMOKEY said:


> Thats kinda cool that our commander in chief flips people off. I still don't like him though.


I like your logic.  Hadn't thought about it that way. Now, I'm off for a ride.

(Bush is a traitor. He outted a CIA agent. And I'll bash him until Francois kicks me out of here.)


----------



## mtbrodieposer (Jun 30, 2005)

*World Leader World Cup Series*

The world leaders compete in1 race each month. The leader gets to wear a Jersey and talk smack till the next event.

I'm serious the world would become a better place.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

Gregg K said:


> Come on, support the troops.
> 
> So you just declared these photoshopped? Good try. But you're wrong.


those are obviosuly photoshopped.....haveing like 7 years experiance in photoshop has helped out with predicting


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Gregg K said:


> (Bush is a traitor. He outted a CIA agent. And I'll bash him until Francois kicks me out of here.)


Right,, ,, and aliens are controlling him. Oh, and Cheaney is really from Alpha Centauri.


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

Pinch said:


> I can't believe that no one has asked what kind of bike he was riding. Does anyone know?


Here are a few pics of him at Quantico on December 12, 2004. His favorite ride is the FBI Obstacle Course out there which features miles of twisty trails, jumps, berms etc. He even has a kick ass garage to store his bikes




























After his yard sale in Scotland, President Bush said "WHEN YOU RIDE HARD ON A MOUNTAIN BIKE, SOMETIMES YOU FALL. OTHERWISE YOU ARE NOT RIDING HARD."

Troof.

Note: Please keep the political garbage in the political garbage forum. Don't pollute this thread. I know the photographer who will be riding with Lance and George this weekend and will be able to post pics. If you guys are gonna piss all over this thread then I will not post the future Armstrong/Bush pics.


----------



## jonsou (Jun 7, 2005)

dompedro3 said:


> I dont agree with him much, but for once, it appears that I've found some common ground with him. Good article


likewise, cool bike too.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*I dont trust W*

All that Tax Payer dough & No Discs


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

apacherider said:


> Note: Please keep the political garbage in the political garbage forum. Don't pollute this thread. I know the photographer who will be riding with Lance and George this weekend and will be able to post pics. If you guys are gonna piss all over this thread then I will not post the future Armstrong/Bush pics.


You put up photos of one of the most controversial world leaders in our lifetime and get upset at everything outside of praise.

Here's a pic of a nice man in church. Let's all admire his faith and proclaim our common ground with such a great leader with whom we all share a passion.










Don't get so upset at the inevitible. I hate the guy but that should have nothing to do with whether or not you post pictures of him doing something everyone on this site obviously enjoys. Bring it.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

puttsey said:


> those are obviosuly photoshopped.....haveing like 7 years experiance in photoshop has helped out with predicting


The screen shot is legit. I've seen the video. So have millions of people.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Wow...*

Gotta give him some props for riding hard at that age. A lot of people would want
to take it easy but he apparently wants to ride like he's still 18 or the like. Good for
him. I'm not of his particular political persuasion but you gotta like a guy who can
ride like a maniac at that age.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

*Leave George Alone*

He is a man who does what he says he will do. Good or bad, the people voted for him...so as someone said....support your troops, the people who fight for your right to sit here say "I don't like him". I know that some of you might not agree with the things he does....but keep in mind, all the negative talk brings down the morale of the men and women fighting for your freedom. 
So...does he have a TREK because Lance does? lol.


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

I hear a lot of people saying that Bush spends too much time riding and not enough working. He has quite possibly the most stressfull job on Earth. Do you want some strung out stress monkey with his finger on the button or do you want someone who likes to get out and clear his head on the trail? I do my best thinking on the trail/snow or directly after taking in my favorite forms of recreation. I think Bush's excercise habits are good for the country. I also that think that the Prez never really gets a vacation, yeah hes on vacation at his ranch in texas, but I highly doubt that he even goes a few hours without working. He just moves the White House out of the congested city into a more hospitable rural environment. If you ask me thats a smart move. Just my 0.212357959 pesos(thanks google).


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

zon said:


> leads the greatest nation on Gods green earth.


Uh yeah, okay. Keep believing the propaganda.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

kidwoo said:


> Here's a pic of a nice man in church. Let's all admire his faith and proclaim our common ground with such a great leader with whom we all share a passion.


Nice comparison. Please do go on to explain how our president is like the above SOB, that found it so fit to kill 6 million of my brethen as part of the "final solution." Let's not mention that that SOB did not attend church or have any religious leanings. He was probably checking out the Church as a place to hold a rally.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

dumpy said:


> I hear a lot of people saying that Bush spends too much time riding and not enough working. He has quite possibly the most stressfull job on Earth. Do you want some strung out stress monkey with his finger on the button or do you want someone who likes to get out and clear his head on the trail? I do my best thinking on the trail/snow or directly after taking in my favorite forms of recreation. I think Bush's excercise habits are good for the country. I also that think that the Prez never really gets a vacation, yeah hes on vacation at his ranch in texas, but I highly doubt that he even goes a few hours without working. He just moves the White House out of the congested city into a more hospitable rural environment. If you ask me thats a smart move. Just my 0.212357959 pesos(thanks google).


Well said!!


----------



## mwcet8k (Jun 17, 2004)

dr hoo said:


> The screen shot is legit. I've seen the video. So have millions of people.


And millions of people have also seen the baby in Quizno's commercials talking like an adult. Is that real too?


----------



## mtbdcd (Mar 23, 2005)

My guess the Fuel was courtesy of Trek. I believe he and Trek's CEO(Burke) know each other.


----------



## Dee19Lux (Feb 25, 2005)

*Roll On Mr. Prez*

I think its great that GW has developed a love for mountain biking. He's human just like all of us. The things he said about mountain biking and what it does for him reminds me of the same feelings I get and same reasons I ride. All you whining Sallys should grow up. Bush likes to ride and I think thats pretty cool. Period


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

CDMC said:


> Nice comparison. Please do go on to explain how our president is like the above SOB, that found it so fit to kill 6 million of my brethen as part of the "final solution."


The point was that a person can still be an ass even if he shares a common interest.

Sorry you missed that.



CDMC said:


> Let's not mention that that SOB did not attend church or have any religious leanings.


Not true.

Read his mein kampf trash. Plus any accurate history of the bastard.

Even so who cares. He was slime. But as you so well, yet unintentionally pointed out, showing a picture of someone engaged in a common, shared activity doesn't necessarily absolve them from the halmark accomplishments in life. Thanks for helping.


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow!! Bush on a bike! Gee-golly-wizz...thats so groovy!

kind of made me forget all about his savage imperialist greed, warmongering, and fanatical christian insanity...


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> Uh yeah, okay. Keep believing the propaganda.


Ok,,, so you know of a better one?? Hmmmm?? If so, why havent you moved there?


----------



## mtbikegrrrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Vacation*

or take a mtb ride through the rubble of Iraq...


----------



## mtbikegrrrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Vacation*

Given that he's already spent more time on vacation while in office than Reagan did in his entire 8 years....guess he has plenty of time to mtb. Perhaps he should be focusing a bit more on the chaos he's been busy creating elsewhere.....


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

*Lance/ Prez Pics*



apacherider said:


> Here are a few pics of him at Quantico on December 12, 2004. His favorite ride is the FBI Obstacle Course out there which features miles of twisty trails, jumps, berms etc. He even has a kick ass garage to store his bikes


It's funny people talk about how spoiled he is but realistically he will probably never experience the true joys of MTBing. We just came back from Tahoe, imagine how impossible it would be for him to ride the trails we rode. I'm not saying we should cry a little tear for him. Just that he should be able to enjoy the privs he has because that is all he has. 


> Note: Please keep the political garbage in the political garbage forum. Don't pollute this thread. I know the photographer who will be riding with Lance and George this weekend and will be able to post pics. If you guys are gonna piss all over this thread then I will not post the future Armstrong/Bush pics.


Some of us would appreciate seeing the Lance/ Prez pics. I won't say anything one way or another about his policies but think for a lot of reasons that the President riding MTB is cool. #1 reason being - Maybe this will help eliminate the stigma of Mountain Bike being an extreme sport dominated by teenaged adrenaline junkies. #2 - maybe it will in some small way affect policy towards cycling (doubtful but who knows).


----------



## Rampage (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hardest job in America.*

I'm glad so many people offered up their political misconceptions of how things are in the world. I think it's absolutely wonderful that Bush gets out and rides. And I would ride with him anytime. I'm a snowboarder too... and I would snowboard with Senator Kerry anytime as well. My political beliefs are kept in the voting box. It's hard to judge a person by media standards. Little things are blown out of proportion, and great things are usually not even reported on. It's not until you get to meet that person that you can trully start to understand things. Too many people are tying half truths to complete truths to muddle up the big picture. Has he been the best policy maker he can?! I suppose, however, policy is made in the legislative branch, not the executive. Do I feel that he should do more? Yes. But the question that needs to be asked is this... As a president, what would you do to make things better for everyone? And here is a better question, if you could come up with one solution to make the world a better place where everyone would be happy, what would it be? I can't remember any president we've ever had that didn't have problems. But here is the one truth that is consistent with our presidents. The reason that our presidents have always had trouble is because we, as Americans, always have troubles. Since the president is our leader, it only makes sense that our trouble is his trouble. So before any goes blaming him for the problems in the world, I say, ask yourself why there is so many problems in the world. Can one man, in five years time, be trully held accountable for all the years of [email protected] the country has accumulated?! But here is my one political statement, I'm sure glad he is president instead of Gore. Now, as far as soldiers go, Bush is the man. I served in the Army under Bush Sr and Clinton. Bush Sr didn't know when to keep going and Clinton just didn't know what to do. I hated coming back from the sandbox in 91 knowing full well that we weren't done there. We've gone back three times since then. That's right folks, twice under Clinton. Operating Desert Fox or some crap like that and the other I trully don't know the name of. Was Clinton just trying to get oil?! I wonder... hmmm... no, he sent troops in for the same reason Bush Sr did. Saddam is a warmonger fascist killer. That's right, A KILLER. Not a terrorist, though terror was a tool, but a killer/murderer. The world continuously asked Saddam for cooperation in peace, but he just went on killing. But, then again, what would you expect from a guy who idolized people like Stalin and Hitler. I feel that W was right to go in, I just wish they hadn't tied everything to WMDs. But in a way, Saddam is a WMD, and Bush got rid of him, so all's well I suppose. Now back to the biking passion. Ride W, ride!!


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

TwistedCrank said:


> He should carry a computer for a reality check. If he said downhill in 25 and uphill in 7 I might have believed him. Either that or he must really like the challenges of rolling on pavement.


Are you retarded? What is so unbelievable about hitting 35 on a mountain bike. I do it all the time on fire roads. Unless you have personally ridden the route he rides, then you have no basis for your scepticism.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Skookum said:


> He'll only be a real mt. biker when he opens up Wilderness to Mt. Bikes.....


Amen!
Testify my brother. Preach on!


----------



## DakotaJockey (Nov 23, 2004)

Bush is "getting into mountain biking" for the same exact reason he's "into ranching" ...because he is woefully inept at performing his assigned duties and is looking for stuff to do to ocupy his time. 
I think it's wonderful how many of you want to be able to relate and connect with this "man" because you now have some common shared passion. The truth remains though that the leader of our country is a terrible communicator...a disaster at oration....has been given a free ride his entire life through his schooling and business endevors by daddy Bush...has singlehandedly created more ill-will towards America and Americans than perhaps anyone since Truman dropped the bomb(s)...he surrounds himself with iconistic, bombastic idiots who have enveloped the Whitehouse in more secrecy and black-budget BS than ANY president in history...spends MORE TIME NOT WORKING than any president in history...has somehow avoided bad press for his past degressions with cocaine useage and drunk driving arrests.....DISGRACES the office by KNOWINGLY flipping off the camera (in the age of the instant-internet)....whose grandfather Prescott supported and financed the Nazis DURING WWII.....has singlehandedly done more to destroy existing legislation geared towards preserving the environment than ANY president before him....has been involved in TWO elections that had questionable results and then passed legislation afterwards to prohibit continued investigations into voter fraud and electronic ballot fixing....LIED about WMD as his cause de jour for invading Iraq....and this list could go on and on......

THIS MAN IS IN WAAAAYYYY OVER HEAD HEAD FOLKS!!!!...and the ONLY thing he can think of to do is ANYTHING other than working.

But NO....you all need to jump on the love bandwagon because this DOLT swings his frigging leg over a freaking mountainbike!!!

I don't CARE about how much stress his "job" presents him with...he needs to get to WORK...repairing relationships with other countries and leaders....This man leads this country into a dark period of isolationship politics and DUPES many into thinking he's a regular guy. WELL...you know what" HE IS A REGULAR GUY!!! and I, fo one, do NOT want a regular guy walking around with his finger on the button. I want someone extraordinary....and this man is not.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

zon said:


> Ok,,, so you know of a better one?? Hmmmm?? If so, why havent you moved there?


In case you hadn't noticed, this is not just a forum for Americans. People from Canada, UK, France, Holland, Australia, Iran and Mexico, to name but a few, post here. It's incredibly arrogant of you to assume that your country is the 'best' without having experienced the others. Unfortunately people with your attitude give Americans worldwide a bad name.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Dubya is supposedly coming to Idaho next week and he might be MTB'ing....

http://www.ktvb.com/news/localnews/stories/ktvbn-aug1605-bush_visit_details.7ca11f34.html



> President Bush has become an avid mountain biker in recent years and it's expected that he'll take to the many bike trails in the Tamarack area.


Link to the resort...
http://www.tamarackidaho.com/?id=87

Nick


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

it would be great if there was a way to separate w the guy from w the president....i think i'd like w the guy even though i don't like w the president. but hopefully, as others have said this does some good for mtn. biking as a sport that we all love. i'm not as old as w but am pretty old relative to most here and have just taken up the sport in the last few years. one of the things i love about the sport is the sense of community and the fact that the community is so diverse relative to a lot of other 'social' sports i have participated in. on the trails nobody cares what you do for a living, how much you make, how old you are, what sex you are, etc, etc....it's all about enjoying the ride...not about the politics...


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> In case you hadn't noticed, this is not just a forum for Americans. People from Canada, UK, France, Holland, Australia, Iran and Mexico, to name but a few, post here. It's incredibly arrogant of you to assume that your country is the 'best' without having experienced the others. Unfortunately people with your attitude give Americans worldwide a bad name.


No offence intended. Just how many other countries are out there that people are crashing the boarders to get into? Pride in ones country does not equate to arrogance. Having traveled widly theres just no other place, in my humble opinion , I'd rather be.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

DakotaJockey said:


> Bush is "getting into mountain biking" for the same exact reason he's "into ranching" ...because he is woefully inept at performing his assigned duties and is looking for stuff to do to ocupy his time.
> I think it's wonderful how many of you want to be able to relate and connect with this "man" because you now have some common shared passion. The truth remains though that the leader of our country is a terrible communicator...a disaster at oration....has been given a free ride his entire life through his schooling and business endevors by daddy Bush...has singlehandedly created more ill-will towards America and Americans than perhaps anyone since Truman dropped the bomb(s)...he surrounds himself with iconistic, bombastic idiots who have enveloped the Whitehouse in more secrecy and black-budget BS than ANY president in history...spends MORE TIME NOT WORKING than any president in history...has somehow avoided bad press for his past degressions with cocaine useage and drunk driving arrests.....DISGRACES the office by KNOWINGLY flipping off the camera (in the age of the instant-internet)....whose grandfather Prescott supported and financed the Nazis DURING WWII.....has singlehandedly done more to destroy existing legislation geared towards preserving the environment than ANY president before him....has been involved in TWO elections that had questionable results and then passed legislation afterwards to prohibit continued investigations into voter fraud and electronic ballot fixing....LIED about WMD as his cause de jour for invading Iraq....and this list could go on and on......
> 
> THIS MAN IS IN WAAAAYYYY OVER HEAD HEAD FOLKS!!!!...and the ONLY thing he can think of to do is ANYTHING other than working.
> ...


Nice Moveon.org rant. Get over it,, he won you lost.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

mwcet8k said:


> And millions of people have also seen the baby in Quizno's commercials talking like an adult. Is that real too?


I don't see anyone claiming the quizno's baby is reality. If you have any evidence the video was doctored or made up, feel free to "bring it on".


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

*Photoshop is a wonderful tool.*



dr hoo said:


> I don't see anyone claiming the quizno's baby is reality. If you have any evidence the video was doctored or made up, feel free to "bring it on".


http://powerlineblog.com/archives/011246.php


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

0gre said:


> http://powerlineblog.com/archives/011246.php


Nice, but 2 things. First, I don't put much credence in blogs, especially raving right wing blogs.

Second, I was talking about the VIDEO capture shot, which is the upper right hand one in the post above. Not the upper left, nor the lower one, which are photos. I made no claim about those photos, only the video capture.

Try again.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

zon said:


> Nice Moveon.org rant. Get over it,, he won you lost.


Nice comeback 

Good stuff Dakota, I agree


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

dumpy said:


> I hear a lot of people saying that Bush spends too much time riding and not enough working. He has quite possibly the most stressfull job on Earth. Do you want some strung out stress monkey with his finger on the button or do you want someone who likes to get out and clear his head on the trail? I do my best thinking on the trail/snow or directly after taking in my favorite forms of recreation. I think Bush's excercise habits are good for the country. I also that think that the Prez never really gets a vacation, yeah hes on vacation at his ranch in texas, but I highly doubt that he even goes a few hours without working. He just moves the White House out of the congested city into a more hospitable rural environment. If you ask me thats a smart move. Just my 0.212357959 pesos(thanks google).


Yea, the President has good personal health habits. Good for him. Imagine how many more soldiers he would kill if he was stressed.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

apacherider said:


> Please keep the political garbage in the political garbage forum. Don't pollute this thread. I know the photographer who will be riding with Lance and George this weekend and will be able to post pics. If you guys are gonna piss all over this thread then I will not post the future Armstrong/Bush pics.


Post a picture of the President and politics is what you get. Get a clue. He is the freaking President of the US not Billy Bob next door.

If you are going to tell me what I can and cannot post, I can tell you the same. Please don't post any pics of the President riding a mountain bike. Its one thing that I am embarrassed that a monkey is running my country, its another thing entirely when that monkey participates in my favorite sport. Mountain biking has lost any chance it had at respectability.


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

*get over it...*

You liberal fools....Bush won, he got most of the votes, so no matter what you say, a majority of Americans believe in him and the boy can mtn bike. What else is there to say?

Your point is moot and the wining will never get the Americans to want to vote for your beliefs.

Sorry


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

I really hope our next President doesn't even know how to ride a bike. Tired of this crap showing up so often in these forums.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

bullit71 said:


> What else is there to say?


My dad can kick your dad's @ss. Na, na, na, na, na!


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Wow*

You dad can beat up my dad.....That's really big of you. But Bush is still in the Whitehouse...D'oh! I guess the fact that your dad can beat up mine really doesn't amount to anything, does it??? No. Sorry.


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> Post a picture of the President and politics is what you get. Get a clue. He is the freaking President of the US not Billy Bob next door.
> 
> If you are going to tell me what I can and cannot post, I can tell you the same. Please don't post any pics of the President riding a mountain bike. Its one thing that I am embarrassed that a monkey is running my country, its another thing entirely when that monkey participates in my favorite sport. Mountain biking has lost any chance it had at respectability.


You must be a sad little man to post such a response. I feel sorry for you.

As you read this...breathing through your mouth...I'm sure you already have a whole bunch of junk floating around in your head about what your next little screech filled rant will be in this thread. Cuz that's what you and your little fellow forum trolls do.

mtbr.com's forums are virtually unreadable because virtually every thread is full of venom filled hate for anyone that does not toe the liberal-hippie-rainbow line.

Although you have virtually ruined this place, I get alot of satisfaction knowing that this is practically the only place on planet Earth where you can air your grievances with society. Post anywhere else, air your views in a public place or talk like you post over casual dinner with friends and you would be labeled a mental defective. Which you are.

I also get alot of satisfaction knowing that you and your fellow trolls after over 3,000+ views have yet to attack the President on what he was quoted as saying in the article or the pics I posted....or what he was wearing, the bike he was riding etc. You can't knock him on the article. It's perfect and you know it. DEAL. Hippie.

Apacherider,

Has a life away from this forum


----------



## DakotaJockey (Nov 23, 2004)

bullit71 said:


> You liberal fools....Bush won, he got most of the votes, so no matter what you say, a majority of Americans believe in him and the boy can mtn bike. What else is there to say?
> 
> Your point is moot and the wining will never get the Americans to want to vote for your beliefs.
> 
> Sorry


Why do Bush supporters, all the way to the top (Rush et al) feel it neccessary to call anyone not buying into BushCo's war and undirected policies "Liberal Fools" and such drivel? Does it make you feel better to feel a part of the "winning team"? I feel it is my right to say what I please, openly expressing MY opinion, and NOT call republican supporters idiots or "Right Wing Fools". Everyone makes mistakes....individuals and nations alike. Mistakes with decisions. And ANYONE is entitled to change their mind AFTER they see the results of their poor decisions...you do NOT have to feel obligated to remain steadfast with your original choices in the face of such overwhelming evidence of ineffectiveness.

Whether you voted for the man or not, it is difficult as hell lately to LOOK at him...his policies...his work ethics...his RESULTS and feel anything other than shame for the leader of our nation. I know quite a few died in the wool Republicans that openly are scratching their collective heads right now saying "what did I do?"

I also agree that this crap doesn't belong in the MTBR "Passion" forum, and I for one apologize for lending towards it with my festering opinions. What in the frack did you think would be written in an open public forum when a post appears supporting Bush....because he rides a mountain bike?.....I don't see people supporting him because he craps corn the day after consuming an ear....or because he drinks the same beer you drink...or because he wears Levis (now made exclusively overseas) you've got those things in common with the man as well.


----------



## mwcet8k (Jun 17, 2004)

dr hoo said:


> I don't see anyone claiming the quizno's baby is reality.


That's exactly my point. I cited that video as an example because, while it looks real, it obviously isn't. It's amazing what people can do with technology, huh?? Including left-wingers with a computer, some decent video editing software and a lot of time on their hands.



dr hoo said:


> If you have any evidence the video was doctored or made up, feel free to "bring it on".





dr hoo said:


> The screen shot is legit. I've seen the video. So have millions of people.


So your evidence it's legit is that you and millions of other people have seen the video?? If you follow that logic, the quizno's baby really CAN speak like an adult!! Amazing!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

At least none of you have hate in your hearts.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

apacherider said:


> You must be a sad little man to post such a response. I feel sorry for you.


Yea, I am a sad little man, but posting a thread with the President mountain biking and then expecting others not to talk about politics on that same thread is simply ludicrous.



apacherider said:


> As you read this...breathing through your mouth...I'm sure you already have a whole bunch of junk floating around in your head about what your next little screech filled rant will be in this thread. Cuz that's what you and your little fellow forum trolls do.


Yea, I though about your response and then actually thought about mine. Perhaps you should have done the same when you told everyone to leave Politics alone on a post you started with pictures of the President.



apacherider said:


> mtbr.com's forums are virtually unreadable because virtually every thread is full of venom filled hate for anyone that does not toe the liberal-hippie-rainbow line.


Actually, it seems that there are an equal number of liberal hippie rainbow geeks and ******* conservatives posting here. Indeed, this post reflects that as I suspect its about 50/50. If it is so unreadable, you are free to read something else.



apacherider said:


> Although you have virtually ruined this place, I get alot of satisfaction knowing that this is practically the only place on planet Earth where you can air your grievances with society. Post anywhere else, air your views in a public place or talk like you post over casual dinner with friends and you would be labeled a mental defective. Which you are.


Oh, I have been labeled many things, including a mental defective, in part because I do discuss my views openly with ******* war loving conservatives that support the President like brainless dweebs no matter how much he lies and no matter how many have died at his hand.



apacherider said:


> I also get alot of satisfaction knowing that you and your fellow trolls after over 3,000+ views have yet to attack the President on what he was quoted as saying in the article or the pics I posted....or what he was wearing, the bike he was riding etc. You can't knock him on the article. It's perfect and you know it. DEAL. Hippie.


This is the surprising part because you are correct that I did not attack the article. My statements had nothing to do with that little fluff piece about how the President likes to mountain bike. The pics were indeed very nice, and I like the shirt. I don't like Trek bikes, but that is really irrelevant. Yea, the article is perfect. Maybe you can put it down your pants when you go to work and have a happy time.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

what a cool story......today i saw the best bumper sticker


ha ha ha...you lost


----------



## b-shifty-shifflett (Aug 12, 2005)

DakotaJockey said:


> Why do Bush supporters, all the way to the top (Rush et al) feel it neccessary to call anyone not buying into BushCo's war and undirected policies "Liberal Fools" and such drivel? Does it make you feel better to feel a part of the "winning team"? I feel it is my right to say what I please, openly expressing MY opinion, and NOT call republican supporters idiots or "Right Wing Fools". Everyone makes mistakes....individuals and nations alike. Mistakes with decisions. And ANYONE is entitled to change their mind AFTER they see the results of their poor decisions...you do NOT have to feel obligated to remain steadfast with your original choices in the face of such overwhelming evidence of ineffectiveness.
> 
> Whether you voted for the man or not, it is difficult as hell lately to LOOK at him...his policies...his work ethics...his RESULTS and feel anything other than shame for the leader of our nation. I know quite a few died in the wool Republicans that openly are scratching their collective heads right now saying "what did I do?"
> 
> I also agree that this crap doesn't belong in the MTBR "Passion" forum, and I for one apologize for lending towards it with my festering opinions. What in the frack did you think would be written in an open public forum when a post appears supporting Bush....because he rides a mountain bike?.....I don't see people supporting him because he craps corn the day after consuming an ear....or because he drinks the same beer you drink...or because he wears Levis (now made exclusively overseas) you've got those things in common with the man as well.


Does anyone remember 9/11??? How many AMERICANS and OTHER NATIONALITIES were killed?

SInce we been at war, how many soldiers have died? I believe the terrorists are still ahead in killing more innocent people that did not choose to fight or even have a chance to fight and I am sure would love to fight now if they could. Don't forget, we are at war to show the world don't mess with us. Saddam had to go more of a statement of showing others we will stand up and do the right thing when everyone else sits around and TALKS about it.

Dont talk about riding the mountain, just do it. Oh, and if you can do a better job, then run or find someone from your party that can run it better, so far no one has come up to the plate to replace him that the american people think would be better.


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> Yea, the article is perfect. Maybe you can put it down your pants when you go to work and have a happy time.


I had the impression of you as a thoughtful father. Hope your little girl doesn't read this. She probably expects daddy to be more mature than she is.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

mwcet8k said:


> So your evidence it's legit is that you and millions of other people have seen the video?? If you follow that logic, the quizno's baby really CAN speak like an adult!! Amazing!


The video is from a television interview Bush did a few years ago while still governor. He flipped the bird AFTER the on air part was over, but while the camera was still rolling. This has never been disputed by the Bush people to my knowledge. I have no desire to prove this to you, since I doubt there is anything I could do to convince you with your "Forest Gump" attitude about historical images.

I would note that The Bush folks DID dispute the recent "finger" incident at the white house, claiming it was a thumbs up. I consider the recent incident to have been a thumbs up in fact. But not the video.

Feel free to find a bush denial, or a credible source of evidence that the video is fake. Search on Governor Bush Finger Video makes for a good start.


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

I agree with his politics and I agree with his passion. Great article! Now I think some of you need a tissue 

Oh yeah, BTW, the video is real but GW was simply goofing off with his people before they started taping a TV spot......nothing wrong with having a little fun (more politicians should try it).


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

I love his resumé

*Past work experience:* 

I ran for congress and lost.
I produced a Hollywood slasher B movie.
I bought an oil company, but couldn't find any oil in Texas.
The company went bankrupt shortly after I sold all my stock.
I bought the Texas Rangers baseball team in a sweetheart deal that took land using taxpayer money.
Biggest move: Traded Sammy Sosa to the Chicago White Sox.
With my father's help (and his name) I was elected Governor of Texas
*Accomplishments as governor:* 

I changed pollution laws for power and oil companies and made Texas the most polluted state in the Union. 
I replaced Los Angeles with Houston as the most smog ridden city in America.
I cut taxes and bankrupted the Texas government to the tune of billions in borrowed money.
I set the record for most executions by any governor in American history.
I became president after losing the popular vote by over 500,000 votes, with the help of my father's appointments to the US Supreme Court
*Accomplishments as president:*

I attacked and took over two countries.
I spent the surplus and bankrupted the Treasury.
I shattered record for biggest annual deficit in history.
I set economic record for most private bankruptcies filed in any 12 month period.
I set all-time record for biggest drop in the history of the stock market.
I am the first president in decades to execute a federal prisoner.
 I am the first president in US history to enter office with a criminal record. 
In my first year in office I set the all-time record for most days on vacation by any president in US history.
After taking the entire month of August off for vacation, I presided over the worst security failure in US history.
I set the record for more campaign fund-raising trips than any other president in US history.
In my first two years in office over 2 million Americans lost their jobs.
I cut unemployment benefits for more out of work Americans than any president in US history.
I set the all-time record for most foreclosures in a 12-month period. 
I appointed more convicted criminals to administration positions than any president in US history.
I changed US policy to allow convicted criminals to be awarded government contracts.
I set all-time record for number of administration appointees who violated US law by not selling huge investments in corporations bidding for government contracts.
I set the record for the least amount of press conferences than any president since the advent of television.
My presidency is the most secretive and un-accountable of any in US history.
I signed more laws and executive orders amending the Constitution than any president in US history.
I presided over the biggest energy crises in US history and refused to intervene when corruption was revealed.
I presided over the highest gasoline prices in US history and refused to use the national reserves as past presidents have.
I cut healthcare benefits for war veterans.
I set the all-time record for most people worldwide to simultaneously take to the streets to protest me (15 million people), shattering the record for protest against any person in the history of mankind. http://www.hyperreal.org/~dana/marches/
Members of my cabinet are the richest of any administration in US history. (The 'poorest' multi-millionaire, Condoleeza Rice has a Chevron oil tanker named after her).
I am the first president in US history to have all 50 states of the Union simultaneously be bankrupt.
I resided over the biggest corporate stock market fraud of any market in any country in the history of the world.
I set the all-time record for biggest annual budget spending increases, more than any president in US history.
I am the first president in US history to have the United Nations remove the US from the human rights commission.
I am the first president in US history to have the United Nations remove the US from the elections monitoring board.
I rendered the entire United Nations irrelevant.
I dissolved more international treaties than any president in US history.
I withdrew from the World Court of Law. 
I refused to allow inspectors access to US prisoners of war and by default no longer abide by the Geneva Conventions. 
I am the first president in US history to refuse United Nations election inspectors (during the 2002 US elections).
I am the all-time US (and world) record holder for most corporate campaign donations.
My biggest lifetime campaign contributor, who is also one of my best friends, presided over one of the largest corporate bankruptcy frauds in world history (Kenneth Lay, former CEO of Enron Corporation).
I spent more money on polls and focus groups than any president in US history.
I am the first president in US history to unilaterally attack a sovereign nation against the will of the United Nations and the world community.
I am the first president to run and hide when the US came under attack (and then lied, saying the enemy had the code to Air Force 1).
I am the first US president to establish a secret shadow government.
I removed more checks and balances, and have the least amount of congressional oversight than any presidential administration in US history.
I created the largest government department bureaucracy in the history of the United States.
I took the biggest world sympathy for the US after 911, and in less than a year made the US the most resented country in the world (possibly the biggest diplomatic failure in US and world history).
I, with a policy of 'dis-engagement' created the most hostile Israeli-Palestine relations in at least 30 years.
I am the first US president in history to have a majority of the people of Europe (71%) view my presidency as the biggest threat to world peace and stability.
I am the first US president in history to have the people of South Korea more threatened by the US than their immediate neighbor, North Korea.
I failed to fulfill my pledge to get Osama Bin Laden 'dead or alive'.
I failed to capture the anthrax killer who tried to murder the leaders of our country at a United States Senate Office building. After 18 months I have no leads and zero suspects.
In the 18 months following the 911 attacks I have successfully prevented any public investigation into the biggest security failure in the history of the United States. 
I removed more freedoms and civil liberties for Americans than any other president in US history.
In a little over two years I created the most divided country in decades, possibly the most divided the US has ever been since the Civil War.
*Records and References: * 

I have at least one conviction for drunk driving in Maine (my Texas driving record has been erased and is not available).
I was AWOL from the National Guard and deserted the military during a time of war.
I refuse to take drug tests or even answer any questions about drug use.
All records of my tenure as governor of Texas have been spirited away to my father's library, sealed in secrecy and are un-available for public view.
All records of any SEC investigations into my insider trading or bankrupt companies are sealed in secrecy and un-available for public view. 
All minutes of meetings for any public corporation I served on the board are sealed in secrecy and un-available for public view.
Any records or minutes from meetings that I (or VP Dick Cheney) attended regarding public energy policy are sealed in secrecy and un-available for public review.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Chris2fur said:


> I had the impression of you as a thoughtful father. Hope your little girl doesn't read this. She probably expects daddy to be more mature than she is.


Your implication is about as low as it gets and way off the charts on maturity. Get stuffed.


----------



## Clanky (Sep 8, 2004)

I just saw where Lance will actually be spending this weekend in Crawford riding with Bush on his ranch.


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> Your implication is about as low as it gets and way off the charts on maturity. Get stuffed.


It's sad that you're not smart enough to be embarrassed.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

zon said:


> Just how many other countries are out there that people are crashing the boarders to get into? Pride in ones country does not equate to arrogance. Having traveled widly theres just no other place, in my humble opinion , I'd rather be.


Actually, every first world country has major issues with immigration... just ask the Aussies, or the Brits, French etc. Obviously you're not going to hear about it in the news unless you search for it because the US media (generally) doesn't cover other countries' social issues. Here's a good one for you: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/4733777.stm . IMO the number of illegal immigrants in a country is a pretty strange measure of how 'good' that place is... I'd hope that health and education would be better indicators.

You're right, pride does not equal arrogance, but there is a very fine line between the two. Most likely you believe there is no better place because you grew up in the US and have fond memories. That's fine. But be aware that a lot of other people feel exactly like you do about their own countries, so for you to suggest that the US and only the US is worthy of being the 'best' is flat out offensive.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Chris2fur said:


> It's sad that you're not smart enough to be embarrassed.


Lets see. Its a somewhat crass statement vs. calling a person a bad father, immature, sad and stupid, for no reason whatsoever. No, I don't think I am embarrassed.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

"Note: Please keep the political garbage in the political garbage forum. Don't pollute this thread. I know the photographer who will be riding with Lance and George this weekend and will be able to post pics. If you guys are gonna piss all over this thread then I will not post the future Armstrong/Bush pics."

Who cares, don't post them. You sound like the (sad) little BOY with the only football on the street. "I wanna play tag football, not tackle. I'm taking my ball and going home". Look, I didn't even mention politics...


----------



## tubbyonce (May 20, 2005)

b-shifty-shifflett said:


> Does anyone remember 9/11??? How many AMERICANS and OTHER NATIONALITIES were killed?
> 
> SInce we been at war, how many soldiers have died? I believe the terrorists are still ahead in killing more innocent people that did not choose to fight or even have a chance to fight and I am sure would love to fight now if they could. Don't forget, we are at war to show the world don't mess with us. Saddam had to go more of a statement of showing others we will stand up and do the right thing when everyone else sits around and TALKS about it.
> 
> Dont talk about riding the mountain, just do it. Oh, and if you can do a better job, then run or find someone from your party that can run it better, so far no one has come up to the plate to replace him that the american people think would be better.


I remember it clearly, which is something you and Bush don't seem to be able to do when it comes to connecting "the war on terrorism" with 9-11.

Please do one thing for me...point out the hijackers that were from Afghanistan or Iraq.

Please show me one bit of proof that the men our military is fighting in Iraq would ever be a threat to people in the US. The Iraqis are doing exactly what *we* would do if a foreign country had occupied us, fighting back.


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

Gonna bump this so more people can see exactly how childish and petty some of the posters here can be. And I am talking about both sides of the political fence.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Vecsus said:


> Gonna bump this so more people can see exactly how childish and petty some of the posters here can be. And I am talking about both sides of the political fence.


Seems pretty childish and petty to do something like that.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Gregg K said:


> Come on, support the troops.
> 
> So you just declared these photoshopped? Good try. But you're wrong.


Yea good try. here is the original,, before photoshop.


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

b-shifty-shifflett said:


> Don't forget, we are at war to show the world don't mess with us.


umm, is that so?

so we killed 24000 Iraqi civilians just to show the world who's boss.

go figure


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> Lets see. Its a somewhat crass statement vs. calling a person a bad father, immature, sad and stupid, for no reason whatsoever. No, I don't think I am embarrassed.


Look, if you think it's setting a good example for your child to tell people to shove things in their pants, get stuffed, etc., instead of expressing your viewpoint civilly, that's fine. I just thought your (as you said) crass way of dealing with people was quite a contrast to the very nice thread I saw of you taking your daughter out for a bike ride. Obviously, you are comfortable (or even obsessed?) with telling people to shove things. I just expected better.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Chris2fur said:


> Look, if you think it's setting a good example for your child to tell people to shove things in their pants, get stuffed, etc., instead of expressing your viewpoint civilly, that's fine. I just thought your (as you said) crass way of dealing with people was quite a contrast to the very nice thread I saw of you taking your daughter out for a bike ride. Obviously, you are comfortable (or even obsessed?) with telling people to shove things. I just expected better.


I have no idea if you have kids or not. There are things appropriate for children, and then there are things that are not. One of my roles as a parent is to do the best I can to ensure that my kids are exposed to appropriate things. To state or imply that I am a bad father because of my comments on mtbr knowing nothing more than the fact that I made a comment here is insulting. I hope my kids don't make such harsh judgments based on someone's comment on an internet forum.

I have no problem with my parenting. I am often accused of being very honest, sometimes to a fault. I rarely boast or brag about myself. However, I know I am an excellent father. You know nothing about that.

In terms of civility, read the entire thread again. Apacherider told all of us what was ok not ok to post while threatening to withhold future pictures if we did not comply. I responded by stating that it was completely unreasonable to expect that politics stay out of his post given the post's content. His post angered me. Indeed, posting pictures and an article on the President is in itself a strong political statement. How can one possible not know that given today's political environment. In response, I believe that the worst comment I made was "get a clue" In response, apacherider proceeded to call me a little man, among other things. Vengence is not the best behavior, but taking it in the rear is far worse.


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Worst....thread.....ever.

Bush rides with bar ends. Haha. Nuff sed.


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> I have no idea if you have kids or not. There are things appropriate for children, and then there are things that are not. One of my roles as a parent is to do the best I can to ensure that my kids are exposed to appropriate things. To state or imply that I am a bad father because of my comments on mtbr knowing nothing more than the fact that I made a comment here is insulting. I hope my kids don't make such harsh judgments based on someone's comment on an internet forum.
> 
> I have no problem with my parenting. I am often accused of being very honest, sometimes to a fault. I rarely boast or brag about myself. However, I know I am an excellent father. You know nothing about that.
> 
> In terms of civility, read the entire thread again. Apacherider told all of us what was ok not ok to post while threatening to withhold future pictures if we did not comply. I responded by stating that it was completely unreasonable to expect that politics stay out of his post given the post's content. His post angered me. Indeed, posting pictures and an article on the President is in itself a strong political statement. How can one possible not know that given today's political environment. In response, I believe that the worst comment I made was "get a clue" In response, apacherider proceeded to call me a little man, among other things. Vengence is not the best behavior, but taking it in the rear is far worse.


OK. Good response. Well-stated arguments with no gratuitous insults. My implication was too broad and I apologize. I do happen to have kids and am far from being a perfect example myself.

Now, back to the Bush story, if you could force yourself to just focus on what he said about mountain biking, it's pretty cool. I hope I have the same ability and attitude when I'm 59 years old. I couldn't help but totally relate to what he was saying (being a 46-year old geezer myself).


----------



## drewwski123 (Apr 15, 2004)

*Agreed*

There is a forum entitled politicol-socio-economin for this garbage. Would love to see the pictures of the ride.



jugdish said:


> "Note: Please keep the political garbage in the political garbage forum. Don't pollute this thread. I know the photographer who will be riding with Lance and George this weekend and will be able to post pics. If you guys are gonna piss all over this thread then I will not post the future Armstrong/Bush pics."
> 
> Who cares, don't post them. You sound like the (sad) little BOY with the only football on the street. "I wanna play tag football, not tackle. I'm taking my ball and going home". Look, I didn't even mention politics...


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Chris2fur said:


> OK. Good response. Well-stated arguments with no gratuitous insults. My implication was too broad and I apologize. I do happen to have kids and am far from being a perfect example myself.
> 
> Now, back to the Bush story, if you could force yourself to just focus on what he said about mountain biking, it's pretty cool. I hope I have the same ability and attitude when I'm 59 years old. I couldn't help but totally relate to what he was saying (being a 46-year old geezer myself).


I also apologize for my comments.

As far as the story goes, I guess it comes down to how one feels about Bush.


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

And here's another vote for the ppl spewing political crap in this thread to get the eff out and head over to the appropriate forum. 

I'm anxiously awaiting pics of the ride...


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Thank goodness nobody mentioned something really controversial like Ellsworth, faux-bar v. Horst Link, White Brothers v. Reba, 29" v. 26".

OOPS, SORRY, I THOUGHT THIS WAS MTBR. MY MISTAKE.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

CDMC said:


> Thank goodness nobody mentioned something really controversial like Ellsworth, faux-bar v. Horst Link, White Brothers v. Reba, 29" v. 26".


Hey pal take this where it belongs.

.......on the turner forum.


----------



## cantuchristopher (Jul 4, 2005)

*weak...*

I dont really post here, mostly just lurk and read, but some of you people have managed to kill the enjoyable nature of something that is supposed to be fundamentally recreational. Taking shots at eachothers political views and bringing children into the matter? cmon, thats just f&*$in weak...


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*importance of Bush being a mtn biker*



blackbox said:


> Agree with his politics or not, its pretty cool that our president has a passion for mountain biking.


So he mtn bikes, and apparently is in pretty darn good shape.

Does this make any difference to the Gold Star moms and families?

Interesting ... the statistic of 1,800 fallen US soldiers? A gross under-count. This count only refers to soldiers killed in Iraq, not all of those who died en route to or while being treated at hospitals in other countries, like Germany. Some estimate the real number of fallen soldiers to be anywhere between 5,000 and 10,000 and the number of dead Iraquis to be somewhere around 100,000.

Gosh, I'm sure glad President Bush is a good mtn biker.

Don't mean to pick on you because there are other similar posts. I admire the Pres. for his mtn biking skills. I just wish he was as good at being president as he apparently is at mtn biking. Now *that* would really impress me most.

And, no, I'm not picking on W because he's a Republican. I just can't stand liars whose policies result in the death of thousands of American soldiers and innocent people in other countries where our policies are implemented. I've worked with and for vets and they deserve better, much better than having their salaries cut, their families not being able to survive on their usual salary, etc. If W really loves the military so much, I wish he would put OUR money where HIS mouth is, and stop handing out tax breaks to billionaires and millionaires like [corporate] welfare checks.


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*how's it goin', hoo?*

I just replied to a post by celly ... this really does feel like an old pharts @ mtbr reunion!

I'm guessing that you made tenure some years ago, eh? How's academic life treating you? I went to work for a state college last year as an administrator, and then was recruited for a tenure-track position, for which I interviewed and was made an offer -- I start the new gig next month and am really looking forward to this. I've let my research agenda and skills slip by returning to practice for several years post-doc.

Anyway, best to you and turtle. Hope you two are enjoying life. If you're ever out in the L.A. area again and want to ride, let me know, man. I'd love to get out on the trails with you again.

Best,

Herb


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Seems to me he should use his peloton to his advantage and do 25mph on the flats, but then being smart and using resources wisely isn't his style


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

It's amazing to see the amount of people so filled with hate that they can't seperate they're political beliefs from every aspect of their lives and feel the need to push it upon everyone else they're in contact with.

I want read about Bush riding his bike and half the posts are of people trying to push their political hate upon everyone and anyone. 

It's not a very attractive political method to spew constantly. It doesn't attract people to your opinion and you bitterness drives people away. Good luck on that next election, keep it up.



Bush is a bad ass on a bike, he'd drop half the people in this thread and if you were his age, he'd drop just about all of you.


As for being stupid, well, all I know is that he had a higher GPA at Yale then Kerry did, and Kerry is one fart smeller (sic).

He flipped someone off, good.

george


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*Ain't all about doom and gloom, George ...*

It's amazing to see the amount of people so filled with hate that they can't seperate they're political beliefs from every aspect of their lives and feel the need to push it upon everyone else they're in contact with.

*** Filled with hate? Me? Nah, I think you've got that turned around. Bush is the most divisive pres. we've ever had, man ... gay marriages, Terri Schiavo, flat burning, public prayer, abortion, Social Security, etc. He's all about deflecting attention from what he's doing and emphasizing as many divisive issues to occupy Americans' consciousness as he can, all while he runs his tricks on us.

I want read about Bush riding his bike and half the posts are of people trying to push their political hate upon everyone and anyone.

It's not a very attractive political method to spew constantly. It doesn't attract people to your opinion and you bitterness drives people away. Good luck on that next election, keep it up.

*** It's not political hate, it's a reminder that this is the guy responsible for thousands of American deaths, okay? It's a frustration about the kinds of policies that makes our country a less ideal place in which to live, that is unless you're a multi-millionaire or billionaire. In that case, cheers, bro.

Bush is a bad ass on a bike, he'd drop half the people in this thread and if you were his age, he'd drop just about all of you.

*** I agree. His fitness and apparent riding skills are laudable. If those stats are correct, he would drop me, but I know that I would make minced meat of him on any downhill. 

As for being stupid, well, all I know is that he had a higher GPA at Yale then Kerry did, and Kerry is one fart smeller (sic).

*** Don't bother with GPA's or school names, George. Bush couldn't get into U of TX. He only got into Yale because of his dad. High grades mean something, but having sound judgment, insight, a deep understanding of how everything in our society is tied together and affects each other is quite another. Doing the right thing should also be included in that latter list.

He flipped someone off, good.

*** Bad form. He should be more careful as he is supposed to be a role model for our children. Can't you hear it now? "Well, I only flipped Johnny the bird because President Bush did it, too!"

*** George, are you a parent? Parents care about the world being left to their kids, their kids' kids, and some of us are even concerned about the welfare of others, their kids and future generations. Before becoming a parent and more concerned about the world we leave for our future generations, I couldn't have given a rat's arse about what our president did or didn't do. But, that's not the case anymore. Bush is doing some very harmful things to our environment, our health, and to our American families.

*** Bottom line, George da Trog? Bush is in great shape and apparently one hell of a mtn biker. I *can* appreciate that. I can and still have a lot of fun. Hell, when I used to ride with a bunch of L.A. MTBR'ers, we'd always be laughing about something. BT is the king of getting people to laugh, BTW.

*** For the next election, I hope we can get somebody who can do a better job, be that be a Republican, Democrat, Independent, or whatever. That's all, bro. I'm not married to a political party. I want the best candidate to emerge, regardless of political party, liberal vs. conservative, whatever.

*** Cheers, George. Hope you have a great weekend of riding, bro.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

*politics and mountain biking???*

mixing politics and mountain biking?? it sucks!! so the guy rides....good for him, especially since he is in a position where he could pick ANY sport and did pick mountain bike. maybe he will get better trails for the freeriders (or 'freedom riders' now?) maybe a chairlift for bootleg canyon? maybe lower the prices for high end bikes? .......nothing like that will happen so who cares if he rides


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

******* said:


> I was impressed with Dubya's fashion sense. It's a throwback to the mid-90s Swobo craze.


cool...


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

Proof positive of what I learned many years ago: You can't make any assumptions about someone's politics/personality/values based on sharing a hobby. I had hoped all mountain bikers everywhere could kumbayah together because of our shared love of cycling and the outdoors. What a heartbreak, but that's the way of the world.

It's also why I don't talk politics with my riding buddies. At least not without a couple six-packs or pitchers between us first.

p.


----------

